# Leonidas Watch Info



## CharlieR

I have inherrited this watch from my dad and am currently getting it refurbished and serviced. Sent it away a couple of months ago to get rhodium plated, serviced and a new glass on it.

I was wondering what it is roughly worth for insurance purposes and what would be a good strap be for it, the lugs are 18mm so I've been told. I would like one that has a deployment buckle.

Regards

Charlie


----------



## Sparky

Hi, I have no idea of value, but that is a really nice looking watch, I have an old Leonidas but not a chrono.










Cheers

Mark


----------



## CharlieR

I have spoken to the guy who is refurbing it and it will be back in the next month and will post some nicer photos hopefully.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## pugster

refurbished i would think prob around the 375/400 mark, im sure leonidas have something to do with tag heuer from many moons back so they are quite collectable.

*dont get it redialed


----------



## Absolute

That's really cool. How big is the case? looks about 40-50mm?


----------



## CharlieR

The guy refurbing it said not to do the face, Â£310 to service, get working again, rhodium plate case and new glass for it.

Don't know how wide it is but the strap lugs are 18mm.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## CharlieR

CharlieR said:


> The guy refurbing it said not to do the face, Â£310 to service, get working again, rhodium plate case and new glass for it.
> 
> Don't know how wide it is but the strap lugs are 18mm.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Charlie


Case is 35mm wide. Got it back today and will try and post some pics when I get my camera from work.

Need a decent deployment strap for it.

Any recommendations?

Cheers

Charlie


----------

